# Temp In The Underbelly



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

HI all.
Has anyone put a remote thermometer in the underbelly to monitor temps in there? I'm curious how much of a difference in temp there is on cold nights. Those of you who've camped in below freezing weather, how cold did it get and did you have any freezing issues with the plumbing? 
I'm thinking that when I buy my 23RS (whenever the dealers agree with me on a good price) I'm going to put a remote sensor in there so I can monitor temps. I plan to camp in temps down to zero or less, and would like to know if the system can handle it. Thanks guys!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skills4lou,

I have not actually measured temperatures down there. While I'm sure that by running the furnace, you will be somewhat warmer than the surrounding outside air, the Outback is in no way designed or suitable for camping in zero degree conditions.

Sorry.









The Outback is marketed as a three season trailer, meaning it will be comfortable in cool temperatures. Maybe even the occasional light - brief - freeze. But the conditions you are talking about are not in the cards.

That is not to say the Outback could not be modified to work in those temperatures, but it would take a substantial amount of work, and probably $$$.

I hate to say it, as I am a very pro Outback person, and this is afterall a pro Outback forum, but for what you are looking for, the Outback may not be your best choice.









Good luck in your quest!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

skills4lou said:


> I plan to camp in temps down to zero or less, and would like to know if the system can handle it. [snapback]64136[/snapback]​


What are you doing, building a new trans-Siberian highway? I don't even want to READ about temps that cold, much less camp in them! To each his own, I guess.









Kevin P.


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Two words guys: hunting camp. The dealers I've talked with said that they are are "true four season", and when I asked they said anything down to zero should be fine.







Granted, they are trying to sell me a camper so I'm taking that with a grain of salt. I guess what I'm looking for is this: how cold have you camped and not had freezing problems? If I know for a fact that I shouldn't use the water systems below say 20 degrees (F) then that may make a difference in which trailer I get, or at least in how I intend to use it. I might just winterize and then not use the plumbing all winter.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

skills4lou,

You are a true man. Anybody that would camp in zero degree weather deserves an award of some kind.







It makes me cold just thinking about it.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Or......I forget who it is here that does it (under the bed slide), but you can place a space heater under the camper and let that trapped heat do something. Belly temp.....hmmmm.....let us know what you find out.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know if I would want to camp in those temps.









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You'll find me at home..........watching a movie when it's that cold out!

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

skills4lou said:


> The dealers I've talked with said that they are are "true four season", and when I asked they said anything down to zero should be fine. [snapback]64147[/snapback]​


Hey thats the same dealer that told folks they could tow their Outback with a Volkswagon -- and that the A/C worked so well that it would freeze them out even in 100 degree weather -- and that the Outback weighed exactly what the sticker said --

I crack myself up --









I guess anything is four season -- just depends on how copmfortable you want to be and how many space heaters you can fit in there...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe a four season camper in Texas but not in the north. Lots of work to make it a true four season camper. That goes for 98% of all trailers made not just Outbacks. At least the Outback can be used in colder weather then the average camper would camp but it is not set up to camp down to zero and freely use all the systems.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Skills4lou,

I've utilized my trailer in some cold weather in hunting camps out in Eastern Oregon. The coldest trip was 4 days and 3 nights with daytime highs in the mid 30s and lows around 10 degrees (If it got above freezing, it was just for a few hours mid-afternoon). It snowed on us pretty continuously. My observations.

1) The relatively long drive out there (due to bad weather) with temperatures in the 20s and teens (in the mountain passes) resulted in frozen water lines affecting most of the water distribution in the trailer. The only water that worked was the kitchen sink (it is closest to the tank and water pump). The line back to the bathroom and too the hot water heater was frozen, and no amount of running the heater seemed to thaw them.

2) The temperature maintained by the furnace was plenty adequate, no problem. We would turn it off during the day while hunting, then turn it on for a few hours in the evening and morning while hanging out in the trailer.

3) Besides having to do some shoveling off the slide-outs to pull them in to leave, we had no trouble with the snow. We received about 1.5 feet during the visit.

So, bottom line, the underbelly gets pretty cold. Especially when traveling in sub-zero temps. That said, it was a great trip, and nobody minded all that much the lack of hot water (from the tap, we still had warm water from the stove of course) and showers. Namely because our previous trips had been in a tent...









Chet.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We have camped in temps as low as mid 20's during the day and teens at night, but did not use the plumbing. I did not want to risk the pipes bursting.

I have a friend that years ago totally winter proofed his motorhome using heat tape around all the pipes and holding tanks. I'm not sure what he spent but he claims it worked fine during cold Michigan winters.

I believe this would work even better on Outbacks with the cover on the underbelly keeping more radiant heat in. The heat tape did need to be hooked up to 110V to work, not sure if you've got that available at deer camp.

Anyway, like the rest have said, I wouldn't use the plumbing in the winter- at least not in northern climates.

-Matt


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

skills4lou said:


> HI all.
> Has anyone put a remote thermometer in the underbelly to monitor temps in there? [snapback]64136[/snapback]​


What a great idea! I always monitor inside and outside temp - a sensor in the underbelly is gonna happen







. I'm a winter camper so I disagree somewhat with what is said - though I know it's not a four season as is. I had her out in the cold for the first time last weekend - 22 degrees at night - no problem at all. And I didn't even take the usual precautions of keeping cabinet doors open under the sinks and such. I certainly do that when the temps really drop.

I intend to cut a vent or two into the heat duct in the underbelly and rig a cable so I can open and close it (them) as needed - that's a springtime mod though. Some may consider that a waste of heat, but it's worth the extra propane for all the fun we have in the winter. Now that you've turned me on to a thermometer in the underbelly, I get the feeling I'll be able to regulate that temp pretty well with the vents and cables. I'll just make sure I address the low points and fresh water drain. 12 volt heat tape is in order, I think.

I say, be prepared, take the necessary precautions, and enjoy the cold







There's nothin like hot chocolate and a movie with the kids on a cold, blustery, winter night in the Outback - well, used to be the Layton, but this winter it will be the Outback







.

Scott


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Heat tape certainly seems like a viable option if you are willing to spend the time. I have used it on our well for years down to nearly zero at night. With out it, forget taking a shower in the morning. With it, I feel like I'm livin' in the CITY!!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My dealer told me in Denver that there is often confusion about the "enclosed and radiant heated underbelly." He said customers have come back complaining that they had plumbing problems (like burst lines) when camping in the snow at 9000 feet. He said the enclosed and radiant heated underbelly should not ever be confused with heated tanks or heated underbelly.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HootBob said:


> I don't know if I would want to camp in those temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither. Zero degrees outside means it's FALL around here!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We use the TTT a lot in winter here. Mostly for steelhead fishing and Elk hunting. But we always winterize as wssoon as the night temps are consistently below freezing. Then we just truly dry camp. Dish pans for dishes and a separate one for sponge baths and never use the water system or holding tanks. have spent nights out in temps as low as -10 F. I sispect you will also see that pretty often in Wyoming sunny


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

For you all who do camp (not dry camp) winters:

When you travel to/from camping, do you have your furnace on? What keeps the pipes from freezing enroute? What's the recommendation of running the furnace while going down the road? The fridge is running....

v/r
Bubba-J


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Bubba-j said:


> For you all who do camp (not dry camp) winters:
> 
> When you travel to/from camping, do you have your furnace on? What keeps the pipes from freezing enroute? What's the recommendation of running the furnace while going down the road? The fridge is running....
> 
> ...


Interesting question!!







I won't have a reason to run mine while traveling, but would be interested in replies from the pros just for information purposes.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Bubba-J,

I typically keep my furnace running when traveling in sub-zero temps for that very reason. My results have varied though. Most of the time it works, but once I had them freeze up. I guess the furnace running wasn't enough heat to keep up with the 55 mph winds with temps in the teens.

Chet.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I met a couple from Michican that used their outback all year. He used a remote thermometer with the sending unit in the floor and the head in his truck. He would stop and run the furnace when the temp in the belly got below 35 degrees. Once the trailer was warm he would take off again. His stops gernerally coincided with lunch so no real time lost.

Additionally I am thinking about adding some insulation to the belly so that I can extend the season. My thought was to drop the belly and add Reflictix then reinstall the belly. I already added this stuff under the matress on the slide. I think for $80 (two rolls) it would be useful. Jut another thought.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bubba-j,

Technically, you are not even supposed to have the propane tanks open when traveling for safety reasons. Many people do, to run their refrigerators (ourselves included shy ), but you are not supposed to.

Beyond that, I would wonder if the pilot would stay lit at highway speeds.

Also, if you do choose to do this, please remember that *YOU MUST SHUT EVERYTHING OFF* before entering a gas station. None of us want to read about any Outbackers going *BOOM!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bubba-j,
> 
> Technically, you are not even supposed to have the propane tanks open when traveling for safety reasons. Many people do, to run their refrigerators (ourselves included shy ), but you are not supposed to.
> 
> ...


Doug and Bubba-j,

Never heard of anyone running their furnace while travelling. I don't believe there is a pilot light for the furnace. It has a spark ignition like the water heater.

But whether the 2 ports on the side of the trailer (one for combustion air and the other for exhaust) would function properly when underway is highly questionable. IMHO. I don't think I would try it. Has anyone looked at the Suburban book?

Bill


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks again everyone. I know from past experience that running the furnace while driving works, even if you have a pilot light. Was in an old class A with very marginal dash heat last winter. We needed the furnace to stay warm going down the road, and it worked like a champ.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Furnace while under way in a Class A or C is very normal and they are the same furnaces that are used in trailers. I would not expect there to be a problem.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Never heard of it either, but sounds like people have tried it, and successfully.

I am with Doug, I don't run my Frig due to I would forget about it and pull up in the gas station, and the rest is history...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never tried it either.

Jared...did you notice a difference in temp with your mattress mod?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I've never tried it either.
> 
> Jared...did you notice a difference in temp with your mattress mod?
> [snapback]64870[/snapback]​


Hard to say. I did it early on and it was still summer.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, come on Jared.. Let's get out there and field test that thing!
Inquiring minds want to know.
It's not like you're stuck in North Dakota or something!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info! I talked to a brother biker who's still in Korea and still riding. He said he's built a couple heated riding suits from wire called Nicron (I'm not sure of the spelling) and a potentiometer (rheostat) that hooks to the scoot's battery. He said the wire is really inexpensive, and there's more to it than just that, but...

As an alternative to running the furnace enroute, maybe some of this wire (used as heat tape) but runs off of 12VDC. Finding the right setting would be the only limfac.

v/r
Bubba-J


----------

